

Neal Stephenson's Kickstarter Game Is Dead - Impossible
http://kotaku.com/neal-stephensons-kickstarter-game-is-dead-1636526717

======
Uhhrrr
I'm sad about the game, but at the same time happy that he'll have more time
to write now.

